# COOL CARS STEREOS



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

DID YOU KNOW WE ALSO CARRY A LARGE SELECTION OF STEREO??? WE HAVE ALL YOUR SOUND SYSTEM NEEDS IN THE STORE AND WE CAN DO THE INSTALL FOR YOU AS WELL. VISIT US AT 7514 PRESTON HWY. LOUISVILLE, KY. 40219 OR CALL FOR PRICING AND AVAILABILITY AT (502) 969-7600


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*On our last working day of the year, CCE wants to wish you a Prosperous New Year!!! 







*


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

Erika CCE said:


> *On our last working day of the year, CCE wants to wish you a Prosperous New Year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









_Ay miera la muy chingona "PROSPEROUS". Happy New Jears Ey!_​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*For all those asking about this show, here's the applications for the Carl Casper Show!!! Hope to see u there 
http://www.carlcasper.com/pdf/2012_E...lank_flyer.pdf*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

GM EVERYONE!!! The guys just had a meeting last night with the ppl from Carl Casper and we got the registration forms already for the Hopping Competition. We will put it up on our website so you guys can register there, or if you like you can come in the store and register here!!! Let me know if u got any questions :tongue:


----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

Damn all the prefab boxes! Lol when you boys gonna come west of the Mississippi?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

incman78 said:


> Damn all the prefab boxes! Lol when you boys gonna come west of the Mississippi?


_We go every year to the SCRAPIN THE COAST SHOW in Mississippi!!! _


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## incman78 (Sep 19, 2007)

That's the furthest west you go?


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

No, the guys from here (KY) go every year also to the SUPER SHOW IN NV. The guy from our store in NV has gone to shows in California a few times.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Installs


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Cd Players starting at *$99.95* KDC-152


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

Erika CCE said:


> Installs


:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

We can custom build speaker boxes for your vehicle, call for pricing!!! 
(502) 969-7600


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

whouldnt this be in clasifieds


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

playboi13 said:


> whouldnt this be in clasifieds


I started this topic here and so far I have good response but maybe later I will star another one in classifieds


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Erika CCE said:


> I started this topic here and so far I have good response but maybe later I will star another one in classifieds


OR, I can simply move this one there, tell me where you want it.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Brahma Brian said:


> OR, I can simply move this one there, tell me where you want it.


I will rather have it here


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

News Letter!!! 







​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

We have GIFT CERTIFICATES available!!! Come and get yours today and make that SPECIAL SOMEONE happy for Valentines!!!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Customer appreciation Day!!!
Friday, February 24th 
12:00 to 3:00pm
There will be lots of specials and FREE FOOD & DRINKS!!!
http://www.facebook.com/events/153855434731892/ ​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*COOL CARS WANTS TO WELCOME EVERYBODY TO OUR OPEN HOUSE!!! 
WHEN: TODAY 
HOURS: 12:00 - 3:00PM
WHERE: HERE AT OUR LOCATION 7514 PRESTON HWY. LOUISVILLE, KY. 40219
THERE WILL BE GREAT DEALS. ***FREE FOOD & DRINKS***
CALL FOR MORE INFORMATION (502) 969-7600 
HOPE TO SEE YOU ALL HERE *

 ​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

TTT


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

post pics of all your custom works


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

I will be posting more soon!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_MAY 2012 NEWS LETTER!!!__








*If you'll like to receive our monthly news letter click on the link below:**
http://www.coolcars.org/special/specials.htm*_


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

NEW JENSEN RADIO!!!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*2013 Calendar!!! Buy it now only $10.00**















*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*HURRY UP AND GET IT BEFORE IS TOO LATE =)
KENWOOD KDC-152 ONLY 75.00
Max Power 50Watts X 4
CD/WMA/MP3/AM/FM
Bass Boost
Front AUX
RCA Preout/Sub-WF level Control
Removable Faceplate & Fluorescent Display
Remote Control!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*COOL CARS IS HAVING A CONTEST!!! 
WHO EVER SELLS THE MOST WINS FREE LUNCH FOR A WHOLE WEEK! 
HELP YOUR SALES REP WIN *








​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Have a great weekend!!!**







*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

Erika, shoot me a price for a kenwood Kmm100u. Please:thumbsup:


----------



## ananthapriya (Jul 18, 2013)

I really like it when a plan comes together.


----------

